
Show HN: Use Chrome Headless in the Cloud from the Browser - deepstream
https://webautomation.guru/?hn=1
======
deepstream
Some known issues:

\- A screenshot of the remote page is not triggered on app load, so you may
have tabs open that appear empty. Remedy: click the tab head / click or scroll
the blank page to trigger a screenshot.

\- Scrolling by mousewheel, and some typing does NOT work in FF. Remedy:
Scroll by touch / click on the scrollbar.

\- If not tabs are open, using the omnibox / addressbar is not intuitive.
Remedy: open a tab (the + sign at top left), then type a URI or search query.

\- The headless instance you connect to is cookie-linked, and there's only 15
of them, so you may collide with someone else's session. Remedy: open
incognito tabs to connect to different sessions.

Also, invite you to criticise, give feedback and share bugs for this prototype
realtime web interface for Chrome headless.

~~~
scriptascribe
Do you have contact details for sensitive bug reports?

~~~
deepstream
thanks. is this ok?
[https://goo.gl/forms/Ra2EZLUF2dxg3PpD2](https://goo.gl/forms/Ra2EZLUF2dxg3PpD2)

~~~
scriptascribe
That's great. Have submitted feedback.

~~~
deepstream
Thanks for feedback. switching it off until I find a workaround.

~~~
deepstream
Found a work around, switching it back on.

~~~
qtoxic
There's an XSS, put this into your address bar

google.com/?<script>alert('e')</script>

~~~
deepstream
thank you. I don't know how to fix it right now. I will work something out
tomorrow.

~~~
deepstream
okay. fixed.

~~~
deepstream
thanks for feedback. switching it off.

